

Show HN: Ypander - Read/write/upvote hackernews comments from within the feed - ges
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/knkmodnockkaaebcbbdoihohlhcljahh

======
ges
Inspired by a hack posted yday, I wanted to have something to
read/write/upvote comments without having to leave the posts feed. Here it is.

